# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Jerry cnc ver 2.0

## JERRY CNC



----------


## Kedoithay

Sản phẩm đẹp quá.

----------


## anhbe58

Máy này bác ráp hay mua vậy bác. Bác có nhận ráp khung máy cnc không ạ. Em là người mới học định mua về em yêu khoa học. :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## JERRY CNC

Máy mình ráp các bác ạ. Các bác có nhu cầu thì liên hệ mình. 0933.988.380 (Trí)

----------

